# 2011 Le Mans coverage in the US???



## triode (Mar 3, 1999)

I see the ALMS is on line on ESPN3, I loved to see ALL 13 hours of love coverage from Sebring this year. 
BUT
Is there any live coverage from ANY network from France for Le Mans?????


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Speed still has rights to Le Mans.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Good thing that.


----------



## BelmontRS (Mar 18, 2011)

chernaudi said:


> Speed still has rights to Le Mans.


Yes
http://www.speedtv.com/programs/24-hours-of-le-mans/


----------

